# SDS Imports 1911 A1 US Army & Springfield Armory SA-35 High Power



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Two pistols captured my attention in the December 2021 American Rifleman.

*Does anyone have personal experience with either, especially the SDS?*

I expect the Springfield to be a quality gun. 

The SDS Imports concerns me in a way because I am not familiar with the maker, but I expect as long as the 1911 has been around no one can get it wrong. The MSRP is very attractive at $420.









An Official Journal Of The NRA | Springfield Armory SA-35 High Power: Classic, Modern, American


It’s been several years since the venerable Browning Hi Power was imported by its original European manufacturer. Now the classic is being made by Springfield Armory right here in the United States— at a surprisingly reasonable price.




www.americanrifleman.org














An Official Journal Of The NRA | Review: SDS Imports 1911 A1 US Army


The word “classic,” when applied to pistols, often brings to mind the iconic M1911A1, a gun that nearly all enthusiasts would love to have in their collection.




www.americanrifleman.org


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Go ahead and get the 1911, even if you don't like it in a year you will double your money. As for the High Power, John Browning thought it would be a better design than the 1911.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

a guy on youtube who goes by Garandthumb is a air force guy ,he is a huge High Power fan , and does an excellent review on it . he is also one to the few to put serious rounds through it those that have are finding issues with the extractor about 800+ rounds 

he can be a little cheesy , he knows his stuff but likes to have fun


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

To avoid problems with the extractor, buy two extras and leave them in the package. You may never need them, but it only takes a few minutes to change them out.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

Curious about SDS quality in general. Wife just bought us a SDS 12 gauge for Christmas. I’m sure it’s not top of the line, but if it’s, say, Mossburg quality I’d be happy. I’m not going to get rid of it, too fun to shoot. Going to the range with the boys again today.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

muleskinner2 said:


> To avoid problems with the extractor, buy two extras and leave them in the package. You may never need them, but it only takes a few minutes to change them out.


He says the parts from FN are interchangeable with the SA. I wonder if an extractor from FN would fix the issue, or do we just give SA some time to address it? It sounds like SA listens to the video dude


----------

